# New kid on the block... Schwinn Le Tour. Later mid-80's



## new2olbikes (Jan 19, 2019)

I spent too much time trying to figure out the dating codes, although some of the threads were really funny. I'm placing this as a 86-87 due to the decals. Date is stamped on bottom bracket. here it is, uncleaned, almost as found,  except for a quick _"rust off"_ of the chain & sprockets. Shifts nice, brakes firm, no squeaks or bad vibrations. Looks original, except maybe seat(?)... I'm still hunting for a real CABE ride,  _htf_ in my *$* range.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2019)

Buttah, that's the serial number on the BB not the date. No build date numbers stamped in the head badge? Might be pretty small, so use your Mr. Magoo spectacles. That's to new for me so I'm not too good at dating those. lol   So whats made in the USA, the tubing? 

Use this page and see if you come up with something. 

http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 19, 2019)

What's not to like about that?
Good basic, good riding, lightweight bike.
Here is the sellers photo of my '88 LeTour before I reworked it. I have many "better" bikes, but I still love it!


----------



## juvela (Jan 19, 2019)

-----

Thank you for sharing this new arrival.  

Fits right in with the forum's recent Circuit, World Sport & Traveler threads.

You might wish to view them, if you have not done so already, to see the family resemblance.

Another machine hailing from the Greenville facility.

Kitting lines up more closely with the 1987 model year, except that a Shimano gear ensemble is listed rather than a Suntour.  Perhaps a mid-run change was made..  For the 1986 model year gear ensemble given as Huret and the chainset as Stronglight.  

1986 model year specifications table -

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1986Ltwt30.html

1987 model year specifications table -

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1987_17.html

One easy date code to read is the one on the backside of the Sugino crank arms.  The secret decoder ring for it is here -

http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#sugino

Hope you enjoy the bike.  Did you purchase for retention or for flip?

-----


----------



## new2olbikes (Feb 17, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Buttah, that's the serial number on the BB not the date. No build date numbers stamped in the head badge? Might be pretty small, so use your Mr. Magoo spectacles. That's to new for me so I'm not too good at dating those. lol   So whats made in the USA, the tubing?
> 
> _DOOH! that's what happens when I read too much.... I can't remember half the stuff I forgot.  But seriously, thanks for the  help & links... needed & appreciated._
> 
> ...





juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thank you for sharing this new arrival.
> 
> ...




_This forum, (really the members!), is an incredible source of knowledge and trying to "learn" and enjoy is actually pretty hard work. I don't spend a lot of time here but it is always rewarding and educational too. THANK YOU for your pointers and taking the time to "bundle" those links. As for this bike, it will be sold after I enjoy some rides and freshen it up._


----------

